# "The Little Bug" - BB shooter



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings fellow Slingas!

Today I am happy to show a recent BB shooter I have coined "The Little Bug".

Main body is Bacote.

Spaced with green and blue dyed birch. The other side is Osage. The finger swell is Padauk.

Oiled and Waxed.

For the left hand.

Shaped in a way that allows a nice snug fit.

This Little Bug wedges itself into the creases of the inside of the hand (where your palm stops and your fingers start..... yep those creases)

























Thanks for watchin'

and as always,

Thanks for the constant inspiration this forum provides!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow that is one sweeeeeeet shooter ! You killed it !!!!!
Absolutely awesome!!!!!
Brandon you are the BB king !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!!!

What a FANTASTIC and BEAUTIFUL little shooter!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Incredible work, my friend, full of zest and finesse. Well done!!!!

One of the most colourful and dynamic little slingshots I've seen from your workshop!! It deserves a video, with some shooting action ...just think about that 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking bb slinger my freind.

Cheers
BC-Slinger


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is sweet toony


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

dan ford said:


> Wow that is one sweeeeeeet shooter ! You killed it !!!!!
> Absolutely awesome!!!!!
> Brandon you are the BB king !


Oh DF thank you sir! You aren't so bad yourself mate! Looking forward to our BB swap!



Quercusuber said:


> Oh my!!!!!!
> 
> What a FANTASTIC and BEAUTIFUL little shooter!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Good buddy Q! Nice to see you friend! Thank you for the kind words! This little guy is colorful indeed. If you'll notice, This sling contains within itself, the primary colors of the Bic Lighter! And as far as a video, the future owner will have to do that... this little guy is no longer in my possession  it's like seeing a child graduate from school and moving out.... you are proud but sad at the same time 



BC-Slinger said:


> Great looking bb slinger my freind.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Thank you BC, hope all is well friend! PS- I have not forgotten about you, we will have our swap soon buddy! Can't wait!

And thanks Big RON! Much appreciated sir!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful shooter, lovely shape and really amazing colors.

Very nice combination of woods.

As always a pleasure to watch  and i bet to shoot too.

Take care buddy!


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW WEE WOW!!!!! WHAT A FINE LILTLE BUG. Btoon you knocked this one outta the park.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Stunning Brandon, thanks for sharing , your work is always inspiring with a level craftsmanship I aspire to, WOW.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Beautiful shooter, lovely shape and really amazing colors.
> 
> Very nice combination of woods.
> 
> ...


Jens good buddy! Nice to see you  Thanks for the kinds words! I was able to pop off a few BB's and it is a zinger alright!



primitive power slingshot said:


> WOW WEE WOW!!!!! WHAT A FINE LILTLE BUG. Btoon you knocked this one outta the park.


Thanks dude! Thanks a lot


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

GHT said:


> Stunning Brandon, thanks for sharing , your work is always inspiring with a level craftsmanship I aspire to, WOW.


Thank you sir! Very nice of you to say, I am humbled :bowdown:


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

B'toon,

As always beautiful work that bocote sure ramps up the picture.

Melvin


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, another B-style piece of art. Amazing Brandon, really amazing...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

melvin said:


> B'toon,
> 
> As always beautiful work that bocote sure ramps up the picture.
> 
> Melvin


Thanks Melvin! Nice to see you sir, hope all is well!



flicks said:


> Wow, another B-style piece of art. Amazing Brandon, really amazing...


Thanks dude! I really appreciate the kind words, stay cool my friend


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your help and keeping me informed the whole way through! It has turned out better than I could have ever imagined and I have a feeling this guy won't leave my pocket!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

JuanWayne said:


> Thanks for all your help and keeping me informed the whole way through! It has turned out better than I could have ever imagined and I have a feeling this guy won't leave my pocket!


My pleasure partna'! Literally my pleasure! I had so much fun making this little bug for ya and really like how it turned out. Thanks for the request, I couldn't have done it without ya! lol

And also, CONGRATS on your first post dude! I'm honored :banana:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome Brandon just Pm me whenever you are ready for that trade, I will end up making you something special. Again Great slinger buddy, you always produce great quality pieces of art.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

B) Cool, bro,4 sho! But, Brandon, g-damit, I was thinking of something to make for you now that I know knew you. ... Well, WTF? Who are you! :lol:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

oh ho ho, Sir! Very nice indeed. As if it wasn't sweet enough with all that you did, you managed to sneak that blue green meld in at an angle........beautimus! That thin stuff splinters kinda easily, I gotta say you pulled that joint off perfectly. Man, Brandon you never fail to impress.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Exquisite Master, I love that bug.

:wave: .... Alf


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great...inspirational!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I've lost count of how many times I've come back to this post there's so much to look at ! 
I loved your pimped BB shooter but oh man you've really out done your self this time mate its a stunner ! 
I love the way you canted the finger swell to one side so it fits in the groove of your hand , I love the contrasting woods and the craftsmanship is top drawer !! Just out of interest do you carve your makers mark by hand ?
I was already exited about our trade but seeing work of this caliber from you I'm so exited a little bit of wee came out :-D !!
It makes my offerings look somewhat bland !!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... love the size and colors!


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

like dan ford said i just keep coming back for another look, perfect combination of art, class, and function and just plain AWESOME.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Oh my!!!!!!
> 
> What a FANTASTIC and BEAUTIFUL little shooter!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Good buddy Q! Nice to see you friend! Thank you for the kind words! This little guy is colorful indeed. If you'll notice, This sling contains within itself, the primary colors of the Bic Lighter! And as far as a video, the future owner will have to do that... this little guy is no longer in my possession  it's like seeing a child graduate from school and moving out.... you are proud but sad at the same time 

Nice touch Btoon!!! Now that you've told me, I do notice the parallel between the Bic lighters and the wood colours!! Only from you, sir!!!

...and I do know the feeling of watching one of our works being sent to another person. A mixture of happiness with regret LOL!!!  Do you wonder about this, my friend: when you look to a slingshot of yours in another person's hand, you automatically enjoy it more than before?? or not??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> B) Cool, bro,4 sho! But, Brandon, g-damit, I was thinking of something to make for you now that I know knew you. ... Well, WTF? Who are you!


Hey Bill the man! Nice to see ya! I can't believe you're thinking of making me something?! I say WTF to that sir! Have you not given me enough already?! I actually made you a nice one but the wood decided to split on me after completion.... mother f-ing osage!



quarterinmynose said:


> oh ho ho, Sir! Very nice indeed. As if it wasn't sweet enough with all that you did, you managed to sneak that blue green meld in at an angle........beautimus! That thin stuff splinters kinda easily, I gotta say you pulled that joint off perfectly. Man, Brandon you never fail to impress.


Hey Chaddy Mac Daddy!!!!!!!! I hope all is well friend! Good to see ya! Props for noticing that little blue/green switch up can't pull nothin past you son  take care good buddy.



alfshooter said:


> Exquisite Master, I love that bug.
> 
> :wave: .... Alf


ALF you're the best ! Gracias mi amigo Big Hug for ya!



toolmantf99 said:


> Looks great...inspirational!


thanks TOOLMAN Taylor! Nice of you to stop by and compliment my work



dan ford said:


> I've lost count of how many times I've come back to this post there's so much to look at !
> I loved your pimped BB shooter but oh man you've really out done your self this time mate its a stunner !
> I love the way you canted the finger swell to one side so it fits in the groove of your hand , I love the contrasting woods and the craftsmanship is top drawer !! Just out of interest do you carve your makers mark by hand ?
> I was already exited about our trade but seeing work of this caliber from you I'm so exited a little bit of wee came out :-D !!
> It makes my offerings look somewhat bland !!!!!


DF, you're too funny! "a little bit of wee.." lol Thanks dude. As far as the Makersmark.... it is carved painstakingly by hand. I'm just kidding, it is lasered! That's right, I have a buddy with a laser engraver. Pretty awesome piece of machinery!



e~shot said:


> Wow.... love the size and colors!


Thank you great E-Shot the magnificent slingshot and pouch making extraordinaire! :bowdown:



Quercusuber said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!!!!!!
> ...


QQQQQQQQQQQQ!!!!!!!!!! It pleases me greatly to see my slings with other people! Mostly you though :neener:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: NIIIIIIIIIICE tiny shooter ... I love the bacote, zebra and your awesome wood, mixing textures and colors composition ha ha and the BUG ! ... undoubtedly YOUR TOUCH !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon. That one would be good for poppin that saw blade with a BB! Nice work.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, holy............totally speechless. Jaw dropped and won't close. One of the prettiest ones I've ever seen. This is SOTM. Btoon, the BB king, thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Brandon, that is one beautiful little bug! Normally I'm not a fan of bacote, but this is some of the nicest grain I've seen :wub:. This belongs behind glass as a work of art...but, I could see myself spending the day hunting flys or shooting at matches with a frame like this.

Todd


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice I like the wood and all the colors


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done BT, nice little SS, hope the new owner cares for it as much as you do!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Man that is awesome! Nice job!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

beautiful little sling! :thumbsup:

that pic with different BIC lighters is very cool, it gives a very good sense of dimension and pops out the colours nicely.

well done!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that sure is a purdy lil pebble shooter youse done made


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yeah a dream of a slingshot !!

the shape the colormix everything exactly as I like it,

the switch from green to blue in the spacer is an awesome "special" :headbang:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty slick, buddy. I'd say you nailed it for sure.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so nice i am impressed !

cheers


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats a lil ripper! Great job as always mate.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice work ...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Buddy you do some nice work! That's a neat Little Bug!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great!

How did you fit all of that awesomeness in such a tiny package?


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Amazing style, work, and shooter! Work to aspire too! Plus BB's! :iagree:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That looks friggin' sweet!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Have to keep coming back and take another peak.....and another ......and another.......


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Daaayyyyuuummm B! i really like colors you used. Nice work :bowdown:


----------



## hapa817 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm diggin that man. I wasn't into the bb shooters before (never tried one) but looking at yours... I wanna make one now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome BB shooter.


----------

